# Loving the Buddy Belt!



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I finally got a Buddy Belt for Ella right before Thanksgiving. NOW I see why most of you swear by them. I got the purple passion in the Luxury Edition. I ended up getting it for 15% off because the vendor I ordered from had such a difficult time getting the supplies in. I think I had to wait about three weeks or so. I thought it was great that they gave me 15% off without me even asking or complaining about the delay. 

The leather is buttery soft, and I think it's beautiful. I'm going to keep Gracie in her ultra-suede Susan Lanci halter for now, but you really can't go wrong with the Buddy Belt. And yes, I did get the matching leash, of course!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just love Buddy Belts! I am trying very hard to resist Elf with the 20% off sale!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Ooh, the Elf is pretty awesome. These are a bit too expensive for me to collect different colors. I'll have to be happy with the purple python for quite a while. But if you have some "play" money, I say go for it! Holidays are a great excuse to indulge your desires.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

We love our BB's here too, it's so nice that i don't have to worry about 2 certain someones that shall remain nameless <cough Riley and Noelle cough> :huh: getting out of their harnesses on walks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

educ8m said:


> Ooh, the Elf is pretty awesome. These are a bit too expensive for me to collect different colors. I'll have to be happy with the purple python for quite a while. But if you have some "play" money, I say go for it! Holidays are a great excuse to indulge your desires.


I wish Buddy Belts would take "play" money! LOL! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha, me too!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> I wish Buddy Belts would take "play" money! LOL! :HistericalSmiley:




I wish alot of things would take "play" money! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Why are the buddy belts so darn expensive? I wish, but can you imagine the cost for three of them......................... But I have heard great things about the buddy belts. Any good experiances with the buddy belts............????


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am about to order these for mine. I like the fact that she designed them to sit lower on the chest away from the throat than a traditional harnesses to prevent the gagging


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I keep looking at them but can't make up my mind what color for each fluff!! Do I want the same for the boys ard the same for the girls! Can't decide!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

maltese manica said:


> Why are the buddy belts so darn expensive? I wish, but can you imagine the cost for three of them......................... But I have heard great things about the buddy belts. Any good experiances with the buddy belts............????


I just got Buddy Belts for Bailey and Emma - I LOVE them!! They sure are darn expensive though but I'm hoping they last for a long time and we get a lot of use out of them. Just yesterday I was googling Buddy Belts just to look to see if anyone had sales on them and I found them on a site called Chewy.com for very reasonable prices: Buddy Belts - Free Shipping at Chewy.com
I have never used this site and have no idea how legit this is, but they have a few of the basic BB colors for much less than I have seen anywhere else. 

There has been several other threads on Buddy Belts so if you do a search you should find a ton more opinions from members who have them.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I know that the buddy belts are made in Canada, but was just wondering how much is it retailing in the USA? Over here they are charging just for the 3.5 size range from $ 55.99 to $100 depending on the style that you want..................... plus on top of it we have to pay 13% taxes on it! IE: buddy belt 68.99 plus 13% taxes will be 77.95 each times that by three = $ 233.85.............


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

maltese manica said:


> I know that the buddy belts are made in Canada, but was just wondering how much is it retailing in the USA? Over here they are charging just for the 3.5 size range from $ 55.99 to $100 depending on the style that you want..................... plus on top of it we have to pay 13% taxes on it! IE: buddy belt 68.99 plus 13% taxes will be 77.95 each times that by three = $ 233.85.............


Yikes!! That's crazy! Emma's size 2 was around $42 and Bailey's size 4 was around $56 - then I got a 15% off coupon. 

I seem to remember some members posted about Canadian sites that had great deals on BBs. I don't recall the names of the sites anymore but I did check them out. If you scroll through some of the older threads about BBs, you should find them.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> I just got Buddy Belts for Bailey and Emma - I LOVE them!! They sure are darn expensive though but I'm hoping they last for a long time and we get a lot of use out of them. Just yesterday I was googling Buddy Belts just to look to see if anyone had sales on them and I found them on a site called Chewy.com for very reasonable prices: Buddy Belts - Free Shipping at Chewy.com
> I have never used this site and have no idea how legit this is, but they have a few of the basic BB colors for much less than I have seen anywhere else.
> 
> There has been several other threads on Buddy Belts so if you do a search you should find a ton more opinions from members who have them.


I've ordered from Chewey.com, and everything that I ordered came super fast!!!


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I buy all my food from Chewy. No one here in town carries Stella and Chewy or Fromm. They've been great to work with.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I buy my freeze dried food from Chewy and they are wonderful. Now here is the Buddy Belt....the harness and lead would cost $49....and that would qualify for free shipping.

Buddy Belts Classic Pink Harness

Maybe some of the higher prices are for fancier leathers?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I buy my freeze dried food from Chewy and they are wonderful. Now here is the Buddy Belt....the harness and lead would cost $49....and that would qualify for free shipping.
> 
> Buddy Belts Classic Pink Harness
> 
> Maybe some of the higher prices are for fancier leathers?


I bought this pink BB from Funny Fur for $42 - same thing as this one but just the harness, not the leash. That's why I'm so surprised at these prices and bummed I didn't see this before I ordered!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> I know that the buddy belts are made in Canada, but was just wondering how much is it retailing in the USA? Over here they are charging just for the 3.5 size range from $ 55.99 to $100 depending on the style that you want..................... plus on top of it we have to pay 13% taxes on it! IE: buddy belt 68.99 plus 13% taxes will be 77.95 each times that by three = $ 233.85.............


This is my local store Janine. I got these pink ones for my girls and the base price for the classic 3.5 is $46.00. The pink is very soft, some of the shiny coated ones are rather stiff, not as soft as the regular. Maybe you could email and ask if they have a deal for 3? Worth a try... 
buddy belt harness - regular - harnesses - dog collar/leash/harness - Shop!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I bought penny the scrappy harness which seems to be the American version of the buddy belt. It's a little cheaper and is also very soft leather. I have never tried the buddy belt and would be interested in a comparison. If any of you ladies has tried both which one is your preference?


Here is a link to the scrappy harness. http://www.gwlittle.com/product/Scrappy-choke-free-dog-harness/dog_harnesses

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> This is my local store Janine. I got these pink ones for my girls and the base price for the classic 3.5 is $46.00. The pink is very soft, some of the shiny coated ones are rather stiff, not as soft as the regular. Maybe you could email and ask if they have a deal for 3? Worth a try...
> buddy belt harness - regular - harnesses - dog collar/leash/harness - Shop!


Thanks for the tip........... just wondering how much is the tax % over in Vancouver? Toronto is ridiculous..................:angry:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> Thanks for the tip........... just wondering how much is the tax % over in Vancouver? Toronto is ridiculous..................:angry:


I think for out of Province you pay only the one tax. When I plugged in the numbers on Barking Babies site it showed the tax for one was 2.30. If you are interested I would email them directly and see if you can get a deal on quantity and shipping etc. given the items are very small and light.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> I bought this pink BB from Funny Fur for $42 - same thing as this one but just the harness, not the leash. That's why I'm so surprised at these prices and bummed I didn't see this before I ordered!


We love the BB here. Benjamin loves it SO MUCH he managed to chew up 3 buddy belts where one is a total loss and two I could get repaired at the shoe repair shop. He ended chewing up a pink one I've bought as a gift (had to put on him as he chew up the one he was wearing while we were driving) so now he rocks a pink harness everywhere he goes as I couldn't gift it anymore. 
Nida, thank you for the link! I bought them from Funny Fur as well for $42 and I'm happy to see Chewy.com has the red I want for $34. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Dominic said:


> We love the BB here. Benjamin loves it SO MUCH he managed to chew up 3 buddy belts where one is a total loss and two I could get repaired at the shoe repair shop. He ended chewing up a pink one I've bought as a gift (had to put on him as he chew up the one he was wearing while we were driving) so now he rocks a pink harness everywhere he goes as I couldn't gift it anymore.
> Nida, thank you for the link! I bought them from Funny Fur as well for $42 and I'm happy to see Chewy.com has the red I want for $34.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Oh my, what a little monkey! :w00t: I love seeing Ben rocking his pink BB...have seen some pics of him and I think he wears it well! You're very welcome for the link...I think I'm going to order the red for Bailey and the hot pink for Emma!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh my, what a little monkey! :w00t: I love seeing Ben rocking his pink BB...have seen some pics of him and I think he wears it well! You're very welcome for the link...I think I'm going to order the red for Bailey and the hot pink for Emma!


I'm glad you like it. My husband says only confident guys wear pink. He has the hot pink, it's beautiful! 
A little off topic, Patrick loves Bailey face, he always ask to see their pictures and can't get enough of him. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Dominic said:


> I'm glad you like it. My husband says only confident guys wear pink. He has the hot pink, it's beautiful!
> A little off topic, Patrick loves Bailey face, he always ask to see their pictures and can't get enough of him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


That is so very sweet, Beatriz - tell Patrick I said thank you!!! 

I am trying to resist ordering more BBs right now...I just got the pink and blue ones and really don't need to be spending the extra money! :innocent: We'll see how long that'll work out!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> That is so very sweet, Beatriz - tell Patrick I said thank you!!!
> 
> I am trying to resist ordering more BBs right now...I just got the pink and blue ones and really don't need to be spending the extra money! :innocent: We'll see how long that'll work out!


The size two fits Emma ok? I think I am ordering McCartney one now from Chewy. Not sure light or hot pink.... Big decisions!! 

:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Chardy said:


> The size two fits Emma ok? I think I am ordering McCartney one now from Chewy. Not sure light or hot pink.... Big decisions!!
> 
> :wub:


Yes, the 2 fits her fine! If I remember correctly, McCartney is a little smaller than Emma so the 2 should be fine for her too. When I first got it, I thought the 2 was way too small...but it was all of Emma's long hair that was getting in the way! The light pink is pretty and I like it but I really want the hot pink too...so I'm no help!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I heard that if the dog chews the buddy belts, that you can contact them and they will send you a new one..................... one of my friends told me this...............
I am going to look at all the links that you all gave me!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> I heard that if the dog chews the buddy belts, that you can contact them and they will send you a new one..................... one of my friends told me this...............
> I am going to look at all the links that you all gave me!


You made me look........LOL. Apparently not. I do commend both of my girls in this issue, neither have ever chewed anything they shouldn't. Barely even an attempt. :wub: :wub: 
Buddy Belts Warranty & Warranty Request Form


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh thats what I got told................ ???


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> Oh thats what I got told................ ???


Maybe they did but have changed their policy if too many.  Or it could be the retailer. Doesn't really seem reasonable to me for them to have to do that though I don't think really. The product isn't at fault.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Maybe they did but have changed their policy if too many.  Or it could be the retailer. Doesn't really seem reasonable to me for them to have to do that though I don't think really. The product isn't at fault.


True...........but still I was thinking that was pretty good if they did that considering the prices:blush:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

We got our two BB's. I got the classic. Penny is the ones that will gag when she pulls (mostly only when we first start out). She did a little gagging with the BB too, so it's not 100% gag free harness. BUT-I think I had it too loose, so I tightened the buckle one notch and she didn't gag on that walk. It does sit lower than her regular harness (which was the lowest I could find) so I think it will be better. Sammie's harness is old and so worn out. It came from Walmart yrs ago and was cheap, but that thing sat the lowest on chest & was softest I ever found in stores. It is a fishnet type of nylon. Can't find it now. Hope to be loving the BB.
We are headed out for a walk now in our new $$ BB's...:HistericalSmiley:finally cooling off here.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

These look great. I wonder if they would ship here? Sammy's current harness is this style pretty much, that I got for him recently as his harness before was too close to his neck for my liking. These look really comfortable though.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I keep looking at them but can't make up my mind what color for each fluff!! Do I want the same for the boys ard the same for the girls! Can't decide!!!


This is my problem! I always end up getting frustrated that I am not a millionaire and cannot afford one in every color!


----------

